# First 2 weeks plan after landing in US



## exaudent (Jan 31, 2018)

Hello all,

I'm new here, so don't kick me too much. 

I'm trying to get my head around what the sequence of events should be for the new-arriving worker.

I am fro AU and I've got a working visa in USA - E-3, and still in AU I'll fly to USA CA in 3 weeks. I will have 2 weeks before I start working there.

As a new, first time worker in US I need:
- SSN;
- Bank account to get paid to;
- (Californian) Driver licence;
- Rent a place to live somewhere;
- Buy/lease a car to get to/from work.

I've read in many places that applying for SSN in first 10 days is a waist of time.
Resident in USA CA need to get driver licence in 10 days.

All of the above required SSN. I'm hoping someone with experience can explain what the sequence of event should be? What I can achieve in 2 weeks from above?

Any advise is welcome.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Arabahcs1! (Jan 31, 2018)

*It's tricky, but doable*

Hi there and congrats on taking the right steps of your pre-departure to the US - asking questions. 

You can get a lot accomplished in two weeks, but you have to be savvy. You will see that getting one thing depends on having another and each step is connected to a previous and/or future one. Definitely be patient and be prepared for multiple trips to the same location.

As an E3 visa holder - the first thing you should get is some form of ID. A government issued ID card or driver's license will facilitate so many of the tasks you want to accomplish. 
You will have to take your passport, visa and I-20 and other forms with you when you apply. Read the requirements on the California DMV page for an ID or DL. You will have to take a test for the DL also. 

Once you have an ID - it will be easy to open a bank account. Choose a bank and ask what documents are required to open an account. Usually they want to forms of ID, which you now have - passport and DL/ID. 

Once you have an account (with money in it) - have them issue you a debit card and/or credit card. Use the card for as many purchases as you can. This will start to establish a credit rating for you, which will then allow you to purchase/lease a car and rent an apartment. Credit (not cash) is king in the US. 

Like a Driver's License, a social security number can really simplify your life in the US, especially when it comes to renting an apartment or buying a car, and people want to know you are a legit person. I would apply for it right away. You might be in luck and receive one within that two-week window. If not, by the time it does come (several weeks later) you will have learned how valuable that little blue card is and be able to do so much more. 

(NOTE: Always take all your paperwork with you, so you don't make unnecessary trips. Before you leave a place, always ask "Is there something else I should know that I haven't already asked?)

All the best with your move. If you have any questions, check out


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

DL
DMV CA gives all details. Do not schedule an appointment unless you have all required documents.

Bank Account
Ask to open a checking account with Form W8 stating you will bring proof of SS# once received

Vehicle 
The sky and your budget are the limit. You have to have proof of insurance prior to leaving the dealer's lot.

Housing
Anticipate high deposits and high rents. You may want to contact your employer/future colleagues for referrals.

SS#
It used to be apply two weeks after arrival. Lately delays are stacking up. You will receive a receipt which your employer can use for things such as I9 and processing application for medical insurance


----------



## exaudent (Jan 31, 2018)

Thanks for advise .

Let me recap what I understood so far:

Bank account can be opened without SSN with promise to bring prof of SSN once received.

SSN need to be applied for no earlier than 10 days after arrival (according to SS Administration);
DL can be applied for only when I get SSN, because I'm eligible and DMV CA state it.


Now vehicle and housing a bit unclear to me.

To get a car I need to sort out insurance upfront? Any specific advise or where can I read on buying a car? I want cheap car without problems that will get me around with no problems. I was thinking about electric Mitsubishi or something like this. Nothing fancy at this stage. Only practical. 

Should I focus on renting first? Would it simplify all other things having CA address?

Renting market is still a mystery to me. It's very different from Australian.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Vehicle
It depends on your budget and needs. Where will you charge an electric vehicle?

Insurance
Google a broker in the area and let him do your comparison shopping. Some give a discount. Based on clean foreign driving record. Get something in writing from your current carrier.

Apartment
Without US credit history you will probably have 1-3 months rent deposit, utilities depends if they are included or you need your own accounts. Sometimes a letter from an established employer makes a difference. 
Check in an extended stay hotel for starters. Check the small print for add ons such as coffee maker, ... It may be a $20 item and cheaper to buy. I am not familiar with Cali tax law. Hospitality/hotel tax can be a large portion of the bill and in some states it drops after 30 consecutive days as it is then considered rental. Your employer does not offer temporary housing?


----------



## exaudent (Jan 31, 2018)

twostep said:


> Vehicle
> It depends on your budget and needs. Where will you charge an electric vehicle?


I was hoping for charging facility in rental place. Also there is charging station at the parking next to the office.



twostep said:


> Insurance
> Google a broker in the area and let him do your comparison shopping. Some give a discount. Based on clean foreign driving record. Get something in writing from your current carrier.


How insurance is look like? Here in Australia NSW insurance is actually 2 part: 1. compulsory "green slip" cover property, pedestrians, cyclists and driver in case I hit someone or something; 2. optional 3d party or comprehensive to protect someone's car repair or both.
So here on road cost break down to:
- car registration yearly ~$500;
- Green slip ~$600;
- Comprehensive ~$900;
- car service ~$500-$1000.

What does it look like in States? What should I google?



twostep said:


> Your employer does not offer temporary housing?


I have relocation budget which includes cover for temp rental up to 60 days. I try to line up everything and save where I can in case I need to cover something else.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Tag/title charges are handled on state level. You may get some answers on a Cali auto forum.

Insurance comesasliability and comprehensive; my suggestion is adding "uninsured" coverage.


----------

